# Dashboard Removal Help



## myaltimaskillingme (Jan 3, 2005)

I have recenlty found the wire that has caused all my electrical problems, and I have even bought a used full wiring harness so I can have some spare wire that is factory. Anyways I found the burnt wire under my wheel well where the wiring harness is accessible, the burnt wire runs into the fire wall into the car and then it runs into the white BREAKER box, and then it runs out of the BREAKER box ( I don't know why the Breaker did'nt kick ) but the wire continues up into the dashboard behind the instrument panel, and the only way to get to it FULLY is to remove the dashboard. 

I have all the Nuts, Bolts, and Screws removed, but the passenger AIRBAG DASH COVER is preventing me from removal of the dash. I popped the two plastic tabs that holds the bottom part of the cover to the dash, but the top side of the cover has metal strips holding it. So I am wondering if you can even remove the dash without taking the whole passenger airbag with it. I am also hooked on the middle heater box so I am wondering if it comes off with the dash or not. I see screws holding the two halfs of the box together but there is no way to reach them especially on the passenger side of the box. 

If someone has done this before please E-Mail me thanx......


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You have to pull the passenger side air bag to remove the dash from the support beam. Make sure that you have disconnected both the positive as well as the negative battery cables before working on the airbag connections. You should have pulled the instrument cluster, the center console, the defroster grill, the dash trim panels, and the lower dash reinforcement panel, detached the hood release and fuse box, and the bolts securing the steering column. Then remove the two nuts securing the lower corners, the screws securing the top edge under the defroster grill, and removing the screws securing the dash to the support beam. The last thing is to disconnect those harness connectors in the way and pull the dash.

Troy


----------

